# a new sign using 12" skis



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This small sign, just 11 1/2" x 2 5/8" was made using a very small ski, only 12" wide.
It's the first time that I've used this ski which was made as a forum project and I'll add a zip file showing it's making. I doubt that I'll be using it again, compared to my full size ski which is 27 1/2" wide, it was hard work. The lack of mechanical advantage which is afforded with the big ski made control of the router little better than if I was using the router's own handles, several letters had rippled edges which I had to clean with a chisel. I used a 3/16" bit which just fitted between the letters and I removed the background as I went along, unlike the larger signs where I rout the outlines first then change to a larger bit to remove the background.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Nice job Mate 
Have you tried 
HP Iron-On Transfers (12 Transfer Sheets, 8.5 x 11 Inch)
Just get your banding iron out and transfer the image right to the wood..

Amazon.com: HP Iron-On Transfers (12 Transfer Sheets, 8.5 x 11 Inch): Home Improvement

http://www.amazon.com/Avery-Personal-Creations-T-Shirt-Transfers/dp/B0000C0CIR/ref=pd_sbs_op_2


By the way I like the Shellac look best 

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...3-new-sign-using-12-skis-small-ski-sign12.jpg




========


harrysin said:


> This small sign, just 11 1/2" x 2 5/8" was made using a very small ski, only 12" wide.
> It's the first time that I've used this ski which was made as a forum project and I'll add a zip file showing it's making. I doubt that I'll be using it again, compared to my full size ski which is 27 1/2" wide, it was hard work. The lack of mechanical advantage which is afforded with the big ski made control of the router little better than if I was using the router's own handles, several letters had rippled edges which I had to clean with a chisel. I used a 3/16" bit which just fitted between the letters and I removed the background as I went along, unlike the larger signs where I rout the outlines first then change to a larger bit to remove the background.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Harry,
I'm not sure if this would work for you but, at one time I was asked to make the number signs for the camping spots in our RV park. 
Nothing fancy, just some 1X6, cut into a rectangle then a 22.5° miter on each end.
My method was to line print what ever number I wanted, you can do this with Notepad by setting your font to print "outlines".
Once I had the numbers printed, I used a utility knife to stab/transfer the pattern to the wood, then went over the small marks in the wood with a "Sharpie" ultra fine point felt tip marker.
From there I used a simple ski about the same as you did.
It worked well and easily, although there was a bit of a learning curve to make the router do as I wished.... we have 32 sites, plus 10 of the sites are pull through from either end, so I ended up with 42 signs. By the time I had the third site number done, I had most of the process under control.

Just my way, YMMMV.
DF


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Nice job Mate
> Have you tried
> ...


I'm not sure that there is much to interest me in those transfers Bob. Regarding the finish, I fully agree with you about the Shellac, however, a sign is meant to be seen, and the Shellac finish became invisible at quite a short distance, hence the contrasting paint job.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dal300 said:


> Harry,
> I'm not sure if this would work for you but, at one time I was asked to make the number signs for the camping spots in our RV park.
> Nothing fancy, just some 1X6, cut into a rectangle then a 22.5° miter on each end.
> My method was to line print what ever number I wanted, you can do this with Notepad by setting your font to print "outlines".
> ...


Dallas, if I hadn't previously routed signs using full size skis I almost certainly wouldn't have had reason to complain, but the difference in control between the two is dramatic!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Most wood signs are made for the blind  a touch thing 

=========



harrysin said:


> I'm not sure that there is much to interest me in those transfers Bob. Regarding the finish, I fully agree with you about the Shellac, however, a sign is meant to be seen, and the Shellac finish became invisible at quite a short distance, hence the contrasting paint job.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Most wood signs are made for the blind  a touch thing
> 
> =========


Methinks that routing dots, where six dots equal one letter in the Braille language would be the way to go for the sight impaired Bob.


----------



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

harrysin, do you move the ski frame itself up and down the letters as you route out the sign or do use adjusters to move the router itself top to bottom of the sign?
If you use adjusters then it might work well to have tracks parallel to the top and bottom of the board for the ski to sit in for moving left to right and a bit of weight added on top so they do not slide too easily or try and lift as the bit bites down.
There is definitely an advantage to a small sized ski in my shop as long as it is usable without a lot of difficulty.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

the_nite_owl said:


> harrysin, do you move the ski frame itself up and down the letters as you route out the sign or do use adjusters to move the router itself top to bottom of the sign?
> If you use adjusters then it might work well to have tracks parallel to the top and bottom of the board for the ski to sit in for moving left to right and a bit of weight added on top so they do not slide too easily or try and lift as the bit bites down.
> There is definitely an advantage to a small sized ski in my shop as long as it is usable without a lot of difficulty.


The skis are operated by firmly holding the ski ends as shown and the router, which is positioned then locked to the rails, can be moved in all directions. A dummy run should be carried out to ensure that the skis aren't going to drop off the bench top!


----------



## burshar (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello Harrysin - I am retired and I make signs for fun and give them away. I do my workup on a computer and then transfer that to a piece of cedar. Then I hand rout the sign - depending on the size of the letters of course depends on the size of the bit that I use. What really caught my eye was the router sled - the question that I have for you is this - did you make the sled or was it commercially made - if you made same do you happen to have plans that you would consider sharing. Burt - Chilliwack BC


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Burt, you will find instructions and photos under the jigs and fixtures forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Burt

Harry is the man on the ski jig, but do take a hard look at the Trend jig, I made one for peanuts and it works very well for a ski jig and cir. jig ( one jig for MANY jobs)

Trend Pivot Frame Jig - YouTube

If you don't what to make one get one here ▼
Amazon.com: Trend PFJ/SET/1 Pivot Frame Jig Set: Home Improvement

Just a note ++++ I got so much flack about the threaded rod I use I rework it to take on the steel rods that you can get from any hardware store or HD/Lowes ,for peanuts no threading needed.. see in the last snapshot..
But you need threaded rod for the center one, it threads into the base of the router, some of the routers have the tap hole in place ..a short set screw is in that hole the norm.
That's to say you don't need a tank of a router for the ski jig the norm..


==


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

burshar said:


> Hello Harrysin - I am retired and I make signs for fun and give them away. I do my workup on a computer and then transfer that to a piece of cedar. Then I hand rout the sign - depending on the size of the letters of course depends on the size of the bit that I use. What really caught my eye was the router sled - the question that I have for you is this - did you make the sled or was it commercially made - if you made same do you happen to have plans that you would consider sharing. Burt - Chilliwack BC


Welcome to the forum Burt, here are zip files showing the making of three different skis, the full size ones are by far the most useful.


----------



## prgl7 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Question from a beginner*

how many passes do you make before you get to the depth of the letters? What is the typical depth for the letters? George


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Just one pass is sufficient as the letters would not normally be taller than 1/4". Don't ever hesitate to ask questions on this, the most friendly forum on the web George.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks again guys. This place is indeed the friendliest forum out here in net land.


----------

